# Unfair ratings



## Hamada (Nov 29, 2016)

My rating went from 4.98 to 4.95 and I do not know why. I emailed Lyft and asked them to remove unfair rating and it went back to 4.98. I believe my rating went down because I picked up a guy and he was asking me why you are not doing Uber, I said I like Lyft better because I make more money.


----------



## 911 Guy (Feb 8, 2018)

Cool story. If one rating can drop you .03 you need to grow thicker skin and do more trips. Your ratings will stress you out and lead to lower ratings until you stop caring about them. You get your best score out of the last 500 rides.


----------



## Hamada (Nov 29, 2016)

Last 100 rides for Lyft.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Why do you care about your rating? What will a 4.98 get you that a 4.95 won't?


----------



## Hamada (Nov 29, 2016)

?


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Hamada said:


> I said I like Lyft better because I make more money.


Yeah, that one line is enough to earn yourself a couple of 1* ratings.

Don't worry about your ratings unless you drop below 4.8


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Hamada said:


> I believe my rating went down because I picked up a guy and he was asking me why you are not doing Uber, I said I like Lyft better because I make more money.


Why would a Lyft pax rate you down for stating you like Lyft better? It doesn't make sense.

As others have written, ratings don't matter. Just forget it and Lyft on.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Hamada said:


> My rating went from 4.98 to 4.95 and I do not know why.


It doesn't matter..... you will still receive the same amount of pings as always regardless if your rating is a 4.98 or 4.95 or even if you were a 4.80, which you are nowhere near. ***** ratings, stop worrying yourself sick with that bullshit.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Hamada said:


> My rating went from 4.98 to 4.95 and I do not know why. I emailed Lyft and asked them to remove unfair rating and it went back to 4.98. I believe my rating went down because I picked up a guy and he was asking me why you are not doing Uber, I said I like Lyft better because I make more money.


4.95 still is a 5...

Uber needs to follow Lyft... instead of 500, bring it down to last 200 or 250,
Or go Lyft way, last 100.


----------



## Hamada (Nov 29, 2016)

It is not about pings it is about rating. I think the reason I got low rating was using phone while driving, was just trying to keep phone silent because I receive calls and did not answer it, when I get text message or phone call several time, the phone make noise and the passenger did not like it.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Hamada said:


> It is not about pings it is about rating. I think the reason I got low rating was using phone while driving, was just trying to keep phone silent because I receive calls and did not answer it, when I get text message or phone call several time, the phone make noise and the passenger did not like it.


I don't think that's your problem.

I take handsfree calls all the time while driving, but my Lyft rating hasn't moved below 5.0 in months.


----------



## 911 Guy (Feb 8, 2018)

Hamada said:


> It is not about pings it is about rating. I think the reason I got low rating was using phone while driving, was just trying to keep phone silent because I receive calls and did not answer it, when I get text message or phone call several time, the phone make noise and the passenger did not like it.


Did you answer? Or fumble trying to decline?


----------



## Ping.Me.More (Oct 27, 2018)

Hamada said:


> My rating went from 4.98 to 4.95 and I do not know why. I emailed Lyft and asked them to remove unfair rating and it went back to 4.98. I believe my rating went down because I picked up a guy and he was asking me why you are not doing Uber, I said I like Lyft better because I make more money.


----------



## Hamada (Nov 29, 2016)

911 Guy said:


> Did you answer? Or fumble trying to decline?


I did not answer but I delete the number and voice message because the number was unknown.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

I have seen this thread, "my rating dropped and I don't know why" maybe 60 or 70 times now. And those reasons have got to be the lamest I have heard, ever.


----------

